# Lake Tahoe



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Well, you are getting a better start so far with snow already! We are due to get ours begining on Tuesday (Mt. Hood). A fairly strong La Nina is forecast for winter so Tahoe north could get some good snowfall. I have never ridden at Tahoe (yet) but you have some good places to ride so go check em out.


How is Mt. Hood, anyways? I've been thinking about taking a mid-season trip up there this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kirkwood without a doubt. Sugar Bowl is excellent, Alpine is also great.

For a more mom and pop feel, hit up Homewood or Sierra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Def hit up kirkwood next trip. 45 inute drive form south lake, and they get 550 average a year. i think thats double heavenly? check out chair 6 first, then start asking the locals if you can take a run with them. you'll be able to tell the ones who are going for the good stuff. There is a chair that if you hike skiers right up a short ridge, you get to a wind blown cornice. strap in, and ride at it as fast as you can. (you can eye this spot up from the lift)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'm defenitely gonna check it out this year.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

kirkwood or alpine or serria is the only place to ride
MT rose was off the hook last year

matters which way the storms line up


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

now that the season is starting,
any new predictions? 
recommendations?
thoughts?

i'm gonna be hitting up tahoe this year, and i'm rather new to the sport.
any and all help appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

*Tahoe '08*

Well, it was looking good in September. Now there isn't even any snow and it's supposed to be unusually warm and dry for the next month. Good thing I'm heading up to Whistler and Mt. Baker, WA for a couple weeks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

i have a trip booked to lake tohoe in the beginning of january... i was there 2 years ago but only rode heavenly. 
we are going to be staying in N tahoe this year, and the local mountain to the hotel is Diamond Peak... i havent heard anything about it, but wanted to know about it from you locals...

we rented a van too, and we will def be driving to northstar and maybe squaw valley... not sure how far of a drive squaw is, tho.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I've always rode Squaw because they give me free lift tickets all year for being in the military. I've been to Sierra and Northstar, but that was years ago and I don't really remember them very well.

So, without anything else to compare it to really, Squaw is a great resort in the Tahoe area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I second homewood, It's my favorite ski resort, it's not the biggest or the best, but it has a great mom and pop feel like the other guy said, and best of all, the lift tickets are the cheapest around, I love homewood, everybody around homewood is freindly too, whenever I am sitting down binding up, everybody greets me as they go by, and whenever I see someone wipe out, theres always someone that goes up to them to check if they are alright. It's a really nice community, because homewood consists mostly of locals (all the tourists go to the big name places, heavenly, alpine, ect) and they all have a very warm and welcoming feeling.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

If i went on a trip to snowboard for about 10 days... would it be better if i bought a season pass?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> If i went on a trip to snowboard for about 10 days... would it be better if i bought a season pass?


take the season pass price, and divide it by the days you are riding, and then compare that to the daily rate :cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

we will not get a good dump until jan feb this year
el nino year which will be 28 days a rain in march


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

so another crappy season? Damn


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going up in probably 3 to 4 weeks. Hope there's snow up there by then


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

If you're heading up north lake, definitely worth stopping in Homewood (I third that recommendation); it's literally just off the road, so you can drive right by it. I went there quite late last season; it was much icier than Heavenly, Squaw or Kirkwood, but it's sooooo quiet that it's worth it!

Yeah, Kirkwood should be a must-visit. One of my favourite runs is in Kirkwood... can't remember what it's called, but it's the lift next to The Wall lift, and it's like dropping into a huge natural half-pipe, with trees and rocks... very cool!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

MightyMak said:


> Anyone that hit up Tahoe last year knows the whole season sucked. Let's hope the snow is better this year. I've only been to Squaw and Heavenly. Any other recommendations?


this season is looking to become decent.
i ride goofy, and my left leg is insanely sore.
let's hope for more snow like there was this weekend.

i went saturday and rode northstar with no complaints.
as of today they are open top to bottom.

anybody hit up any other tahoe resorts?
how's the 'fall?

happy shredding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I never been snowboarding before >.< gonna try it january 3rd to 7th at tahoe :O hope it will be fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I would love to try some smaller resorts but I live in SoCal now for college and I am only back in NorCal for a limited amount of time. The best deal for me is $15 boreal college friday, and the heavenly college season pass for $269. Are there any smaller off the beaten path resorts that offer good college discounts? Otherwise if I intend to go to tahoe more than 4 times while I am up here I imight get a Heavenly College Season Pass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone know where to grab some MJ in tahoe? Or if its easy to come by?? Heading out there next week and could really use some help hehe


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Some mary j
just ask most huys at the resorts


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

leaving for my tahoe trip on saturday... ive been checkin weather.com, and it looks like they are going to get dumped on this weekend and next week... should be a great trip...


i cant find anywhere online that has predicted snowfall. any of you local guys know how much snow should be falling in N Tahoe?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

noaa.gov 
say around 5-10 feet


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> noaa.gov
> say around 5-10 feet


oh shit.
time to drown in powder.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

it is black outside right now and winds coming from the south


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a good season this year. I went to Kirkwood on Wednesday, the day before the storm, and there was way too many rocky areas my board got torn up. It is getting windy out there so watch out while traveling up to the mountains.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Dubels said:


> Looks like its going to be a good season this year. I went to Kirkwood on Wednesday, the day before the storm, and there was way too many rocky areas my board got torn up. It is getting windy out there so watch out while traveling up to the mountains.



where are u located?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I am in the Bay Area for winter break. I try to go up to Tahoe as much as possible before I return to the slush in SoCal. I would head up this week but the storm is making it hard to justify making the dangerous journey up 50 or 88.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to Tahoe Feb 1st... its going to be so such a blast not being on the ice coast


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

miguel cartel said:


> I'm going to Tahoe Feb 1st... its going to be so such a blast not being on the ice coast


I hear that man...my ass is still sore from going to Gore Moutain New Years (probably doesnt help that i'm not very good).

Anyone ever been to tahoe before? Any recommendations on night life? Anyone ridden the Wall at kirkwood?


----------

